# Enclosure pics :)



## E_M (Jul 30, 2013)

Getting my first tegu (a yearling) in a few days and the enclosure is almost ready for him now 8x4 feet.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow that is impressive!


----------



## Josh (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice! How long did that take you to build? Can you add those photos to the Media Gallery?


----------



## E_M (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks!  I didn't build that myself, I bought it from a guy who built it for his tegu he had back then. Sure, I'll post them there to


----------



## Deac77 (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 30, 2013)

That os impressive

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Brettm (Dec 6, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## RickyNo (Dec 6, 2013)

Hugeee hidee


----------



## E_M (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah the hide is 55x28 inches


----------



## Ginvbch (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow that's a nice setup!


----------



## Penny&Dollar (Jan 9, 2014)

E_M said:


> Getting my first tg yearling) in a few days shipping closure is almost ready for him now 8x4 feet.


Love the hide do you think you can ask him how much he would charge for two hide and shipping 33035


----------



## sgt cyanide (Jan 21, 2014)

hey penny- i'm new to the forum. do you live in flordia? i assumed 33035 was your zipcode. i know someon who can build enclosures but shipping would be a pretty penny


----------

